
SiPort Shooting: No Layoffs, Killer Was Fired - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/11/16/siport-shooting-no-layoffs-killer-was-fired/
======
jmtame
Well that changes the context quite a bit then.

------
known
I condemn the killing of CEO Agrawal.

However let me share my experience in a fab automation software company in
Phoenix, AZ. 80% of programming staff in this company are Agrawals and Patels
from Gujarat state in India.

They are using CORBA (ORBIX) for IPC (Inter Process Communication) on Solaris
platform and they created a number of irrational config files for their
software product.

The management and customers are completely confused about these config files
and totally locked-in to these programmers.

------
jhancock
I'm not sure it matters if he was layed off or fired. If someone is capable of
getting angry enough to kill people (either random killings or targeted) the
perspective of how/why they became unemployed may not matter much from the
killer's perspective. I'm no expert in such edge case mental instability. I
just think that when people get that far over the edge, their irrationally
doesn't factor in the predicates in the same way as the rest of us.

